
CERN Particle Clicker - cjrd
http://particle-clicker.web.cern.ch/#
======
kdungs
Hi all, this is Kevin from the Particle Clicker dev team. We made this game
last weekend at the [CERN
Webfest]([http://webfest.web.cern.ch](http://webfest.web.cern.ch)). We didn't
get much actual work done since then...

Thanks a lot, this is really amazing but the game is far from perfect. We will
release a mobile version soon. The code for everything is on
[GitHub]([https://github.com/particle-clicker/particle-
clicker](https://github.com/particle-clicker/particle-clicker)) and we really
need your help to make it better.

~~~
hliyan
I've been doing nothing but this for the past half an hour.

One thing I'd like is to be able to assign my research fellows and post docs
to the more exotic areas of research so that the data collected can directly
go into those areas. Right now, it doesn't feel right that all data is
interchangeable -- I can use the same data to research both the W & Z bosons
_and_ the bottom quark.

~~~
kdungs
That is indeed one of the points where we sacrifice correctness for
simplicity. We had discussed this idea but decided to go with only one kind of
data. But I completely agree with your point that in the real world data as
such is not interchangeable. (Or if you think about it, a data sample could in
fact be used for different analyses. Hmn...)

~~~
hliyan
So I've reached the point where I'm waiting for data to further research anti-
hydrogen! But the waits now seem rather long. I need about 25 million data
points, but my team's going rather slowly (they need in the order of hours to
produce enough data). I don't want to increase my reputation by doing small-
time research because then I'll be wasting data I need for the more frontier-
level stuff. So I'm starting to get mildly impatient :-) Just some feedback,
in case you want to tweak it a bit.

Also, this may not be a majority opinion, but as someone with an amateurish
interest in particle physics, I'd like to be able to put in a _little_ more
brainpower and domain knowledge into the game (though I haven't yet thought
about how to do it).

------
ISL
Mighty fun. It'd be more realistic if you were in perpetual danger of running
out of money and losing your hard-won work force.

~~~
Svip
I imagine this to be the idealist world every researcher would love. Although,
clicking and science comes out might seem strange to the public.

------
hex-
Since we are linking are favorite "idle" games, I have to recommend A Dark
Room:
[http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/](http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/)

~~~
webjames
'A Dark Room' is an excellent game, minimal interface and a widening world.
Have you found anything else similar and of remark?

------
DanBC
All you need to do now is add in some kind of sneaky hidden lite-coin mining
and release mobile versions.

EDIT: Obviously, don't do that. But I'm kind of surprised it hasn't happened
yet.

------
tarm
Awesome adaptation of cookie clicker:
[http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/](http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/)

~~~
comrh
At first I thought this was the stupidest thing ever... then I played it for
15 minutes.

~~~
sltkr
It's Bejeweled for nerds, essentially.

~~~
Eiriksmal
So A Dark Room is Bejeweled for Rogue-lovers?

------
eridal

      auto-clicker hack: 
      var de = $('#detector-events');
      requestAnimationFrame(function next() {
        de.click();
        requestAnimationFrame(next);
      });
    

I know I know.. where is the fun, right?

~~~
__john
My version was

    
    
        var target = document.getElementByID("detector-events");
    
        setInterval(function(){target.click();}, 100);
    

I think I like yours better though.

~~~
andzt
one liner: var interval =
setInterval(function(){document.querySelector('#detector-events').click()},
100)

------
saganus
I love how summer students produce twice as much data as Nobel prize winners
:)

------
jarvist
The main thing I learnt from playing this game is that we should have given up
on High Energy Physics after discovering the Tau-lepton, and gone on to do
something more productive with our time, money & human resources...

------
duckingtest
Some easter egg, like opening a portal to another dimension and (perhaps)
destroying Earth after 'too much' research on Higgs boson would be nice, I
think.

------
mikexstudios
This is really great! For spoilers, check out: [https://github.com/particle-
clicker/particle-clicker/blob/ma...](https://github.com/particle-
clicker/particle-clicker/blob/master/json/). I enjoyed where the "Summer
Students" ranked.

For hacks, check out the "GameObjects.lab" object in the console.

~~~
atmosx
Isn't this 'McDonnalds' ref a little bit insulting? :-/

[https://github.com/particle-clicker/particle-
clicker/blob/ma...](https://github.com/particle-clicker/particle-
clicker/blob/master/json/messages.json)

~~~
kdungs
That is indeed very bad and offensive. We didn't notice somebody put it there
without notifying the rest of the team. It will be removed immediately.

------
sp332
I think the data/click tops out too early. I maxed out at 369/click and it's
not even worth clicking after a while.

~~~
kdungs
Agreed. We're working on the balancing.

------
JelteF
Cool game, but it's weird that you can Science is cool!!! lvl 7 before lvl 6
if you gather enough money.

~~~
kdungs
Yes, we're completely rewriting the upgrade mechanics.

------
bagels
This is a derivation of a derivation of Cow Clicker, which was made as a
satire of Zynga games.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cow_Clicker](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cow_Clicker)

------
jwineinger
GameObjects.lab.detector.rate = 1000000

GameObjects.lab.reputation = 1000000

dc = document.getElementById("detector-events")

setInterval("dc.click()", 100)

~~~
jwineinger
Even more cheaty:

GameObjects.lab.data = 100000000000000

GameObjects.lab.money = 100000000000000

~~~
kkamperschroer
You can even just set them equal to Infinity. Win!

------
ozh
So, all Cookie Clicker needed was a nerdy upgrade, right?

~~~
kdungs
I think Cookie Clicker is actually perfect the way it is. We just abused the
concept to try and sneak in some Physics ;)

------
m_mueller
Being in academic research currently, this is hilarious.

------
azdle
This reminds me a lot of candy box:
[http://candies.aniwey.net/](http://candies.aniwey.net/)

------
asinno
worse than heroin

------
kasperset
Angularjs

~~~
kasperset
Sorry, I was just excited to see Angularjs as one of the components to make
this game.

